

Show HN: Honesty.io - Pay what it's worth digital downloads. Advice please? - thehenster
https://www.honesty.io

======
thehenster
Developer here!

Honesty.io is an experiment to pass on the Humble Bundle style "pay what you
think it's worth" mechanic to all independent publishers (not just games).

No attempt has been made to create a marketplace. I am undecided. I see the
value of a marketplace to a new publisher but I believe the future of
publishing is niches.

Minimum prices and disabling the charitable donation and tip are features I've
considered but am concerned they dilute the altruistic message?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

------
Rizzo95
I think it's a good side project, but don't bet your life savings on a
donation-based business model. Hope is not a good business strategy ;) Wonder
if you could mine Bitcoin based on how much content is consumed for free (i.e.
The more they stream movies, the more you can generate for yourself and the
content creator/publisher). Just thinking out loud.

------
reubensutton
Have you considered adding an embeddable widget, I think lots of content
creators probably have simple webpages, and the ability to create them, but
lack the time, desire and skills to add ecommerce to their site?

I also think it might be nice to provide the option to show an average
download price, probably excluding free downloads, to avoid skewing.

~~~
thehenster
Thanks for commenting - I think that's a great idea. The widget fits with my
desire to let the publisher be independent of a marketplace.

------
bowerbird
excellent innovation. love the attitude. congratulations.

i believe you could make this stronger by reciting the benefits derived from
voluntary fan support of artists.

even when phrased in the abstract, this position always sounds self-serving
when it's made by artists themselves.

but i think that _you_ could -- and perhaps _should_ -- state the case, and
have it seem entirely appropriate.

-bowerbird

